# How Molly the cat almost became a North Carolinian



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

My cat Molly lived a long 18 years. We had to put her to sleep because her hyperthyroidism and old age finally had got the best of her and we decided it would be best. I thought I would pass along her legend by this little story. 
About 12 years ago my family and I moved from Florida to New York. My parents before leaving bought her a harness and were assurred by the pet store that the cat could not get out of it. But as usual Molly the supercat proved them wrong. We stopped in North Carolina at a rest stop on the highway. It was a pretty nice one with a really large wooded area and picnic tables so we got Molly in the harness to take her out for some fresh air. Not long after we got her out she started to squirm back and forth and before we knew it she slipped out of it and headed straight for the woods. We got so nervous and upset. The rest stop maintenence guy said if we did not get her back to not worry too much because there have been so many people who lost their cats to those woods that she would at least have friends. That didn't make us feel much better and for the next hour we tried almost everything to get her to come out. We saw her a few times and tried to catch her but she would just dart away. We tried setting some food out and tapping the dish. Finally my dad said we can't wait for ever and with all of us in tears we started to head back to the car. Everyone was almost in the car when I turned around and there she was sitting almost right behind me giving me that "Ok I am ready to go now" look. We scooped her up and hugged her tight and cried for another good hour. Since then anyone saying they are getting a harness i warn them. 

Molly used to always stop and look both ways before crossing the street. My parents declawed her (which I know you guys dont' like) but she could still climb the big avacado tree outside and had no qualms about scaring the daylights out of my neighbors rotweiler. She was still as frisky as ever just a year before we put her down. She truly was a supercat and I miss her dearly.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

That's a cute story. She must have been a clever cat to come and find you!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

That is a wonderful story... and a really cute one too.

Something similiar happened to me and my cat Marbles. I brought him back from Perth last year where I was studying, back to Singapore. On the first night I tried to keep him near me but he ran out of the house. I stay in a condomiuim and my balcony links to the neighbours and so on, so there's no way keeping him confined. I went around the neighbourhood a couple of times calling for him in the night and in the next morning. But nothing. I was so depressed. I thought he would have been knocked down or something. What worried me the most was the fact that he was an indoor cat when I was in Perth, so I didn't know how he would get around outdoors and in a new country. I went about telling my neighbours of my missing Marbles and stayed up as late as I could but finally slept at about 3am. I opened my eyes at about 4am when I felt something looking at me. I looked up and saw Marbles sitting on my bedside table staring down at me! 

He was gone for almost 2 days.... besides a missing collar. He was fine, just very thirsty. :wink:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

That is wonderful that your cat returned. Cats never cease to surprise me. Molly had her times where she was gone for a couple of days and then came back. We were always worried sick but she always came back.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Its amazing how the cat came back and was right by the car! Amazing! I would be very depressed if I lost my cat like that but the cat knew best to come back with the family after its wild run. I'm glad you guys didnt give up on the cat like a lot of people would :lol:


----------

